# Buying a property then starting business



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys hows it hanging?
Got abit of a dilemma...

Iv done detailing and valeting and enjoyed what i did. I work full time tho as a ophthalmic laboratory technician and moved into my inlaws to save a deposit for a house, pay debts off and getting married.
My brother inlaw and wife to be have come up with a idea?
My mother inlaw is up for this too.
Sell her current family home to create a big deposit and buy another home so we can all live and share the property.

Have look at the link below and see what you think?

http://www.crapperhaigh.co.uk/oakland-road-sheffield-s6/07,0,0,0,1733548,62479,00.htm

This could be a start of a good business potential for me and i dont know what to do? Living with the inlaws? Not sure if its a good idea or a bad one?
It come with the biggest out building, enough space for 3 cars inside, 3 cars outside and a upstairs for storage, paint repairs etc. Or even do it out and have another house and rent or sell it.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

:speechles Not really detailing chat this one is it.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

so you've been doing a bit of detailing/valeting on the side and now your thinking of offering paint repairs 

also... the house in that link is sold... so unless you guys bought it... your ideas just hit a wall


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, the out house is where i will be setting up buisness. The property looks good for indoor valets and detailing (inside washing too) but wondered what other people thought of the idea if they was in my position. I started mobile 2 years ago and had 2-3 cars aweek in my spare time and built up good clientele with jaguar, porches, range rovers etc (full works outside and in) and just wanting to step it up with machine polishing etc.
Thanks for your 'good' response dcj.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

be careful with this thread... someone posted about modernising a unit the other day and it got deleted as it was viewed as advertising (which this is now you've just said your doing mobile work....)


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> so you've been doing a bit of detailing/valeting on the side and now your thinking of offering paint repairs
> 
> also... the house in that link is sold... so unless you guys bought it... your ideas just hit a wall


I used to work in a body repair shop before and painted my own bumpers, side skirts, spoiler, tailgate etc. Even done mates and families cars before. Its **** easy if you know how. But i wont be doing full on repairs, just scuff and chips etc.
But that will come alot further down the line as i want to concentrate on detailing only.
There are afew properties which are similar with out buildings. Its to start building a business and NOT quit my current job at this time
Thanks for the vote of confidence guys anyway.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

id say the only downside is living with inlaws , you need your own space i get on extremely well with mine and stay there occasionally (its near work so saves fuel ) but i couldnt imagine actually living there full time . I like the idea of the outbuilding though


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> be careful with this thread... someone posted about modernising a unit the other day and it got deleted as it was viewed as advertising (which this is now you've just said your doing mobile work....)


Im not advertising myself pal, iv asked a genuine question?
What would you do in my position?

I said iv done mobile and 'had' built up clientele.

There is no way i have said 'i am'


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> id say the only downside is living with inlaws , you need your own space i get on extremely well with mine and stay there occasionally (its near work so saves fuel ) but i couldnt imagine actually living there full time . I like the idea of the outbuilding though


Oh my god! A good response from a member on here. Iv asked for advice and got it.
This and other properties are in the same area too. So was thinking of going to look at afew. Its just living with inlaws, which i know could be difficult. But i am sooo grateful what they are willing to do for us....


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Now I,ve read the post again and looked at the link I dont think youd get planning permission to operate a car repair,valeting/detailing business on what looks like a terraced street.Probably something to look into before you go too far.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

dcj said:


> Now I,ve read the post again and looked at the link I dont think youd get planning permission to operate a car repair,valeting/detailing business on what looks like a terraced street.Probably something to look into before you go too far.


Thanks for the advice fella, i will defo look into it. It was only a idea for me. If not for joe public, but for friends and family to start with. The family who own it at the moment run a fabrications business from it as we speak and a mechanics garage bang opposite the house which is always helpful. Maybe do a google map of the road and you will see where the mechanics is.
Thanks again. Im full of ideas and always enthusiastic to do and try new things.


----------

